# Psycho Path



## Lenny33 (13. Januar 2012)

hi,
ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand ein Rose Psycho Path hat? Ich würde gerne ein paar Erfahrungen dazu höhren. Komisch finde ich auch das ich es (und auch die Carbon-Fullys) im Konfigurator nicht finde kann.


----------



## Quidel (2. Februar 2012)

Hey,
also Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Rad gemacht. Fahre das Rad jetzt eine Saison und bin total zufrieden.
Jetzt muss allerdings was neues her. Habe ein Auge auf das Mr. Big geworfen, da ich viel Marathon fahre.
Vll. hast ja Interesse ein Psycho Path günstig zu übernehmen?
Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny33 (3. Februar 2012)

danke für die Antwort! Kannst ja mal ein Foto vom Rad reinstellen


----------



## Quidel (3. Februar 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/nordrhein-westfalen/sport-camping/radsport/u3893206


----------

